# stinky honey



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

You're experiencing "Varietal Honey"!

Rather than the thin, simple sweet taste of Clover honey, you're experiencing the flavors and aromas of a honey that may contain large amounts of Goldenrod and Aster. It is FINE to eat. And, believe it or not, some of my honey customers PREFER it to other types of honey, due to it's unique "aroma" and flavors.

If you dislike it, your bees will take it back, provided that you're sure it's Foulbrood free. (Foulbrood, and the spread of other diseases, is the reason we don't feed store bought honey to bees.) Some beekeepers prefer to keep the early season honey for themselves, and allow their bees to store goldenrod, aster and other fall nectars for their own feed for the winter. This keeps the "stinky stuff" somewhere where it'll be appreciated -- with the bees.

Good luck,
DS


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like aster or goldenrod. Usually, though, the smell lessons after it's ripened.


----------



## gene travis bickford (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking along the lines of goldenrod as I have much of it around here and it was taken very late in the season.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Russian Olive


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice photo album there bleta12, thanks for showing it!!!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We get a lot of aster and goldenrod honey here (usually) and they never reminded me of stinky feet. That honor has always gone to Buckwheat.
Sheri


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Thyme honey smells like stinky feet...even after it's ripened.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Sell it on eBay with a reference for people with foot fetishes.  I had some really nice looking honey and it didn't smell, but what an after taste!  Someone told me that it was previt honey. Tulsa has a lot of previt hedges. I only got it one year, I personally think it was stagnate duck pond water.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Queen for a day*

My first guess is Queen Anns Lace.
Yep, Stinky gym shoes smell.
And after it chrystalizes and you heat it, it gets much worse.


----------

